

Can you break the google habit? - Edmond

www.pugoob.com<p>It randomly brings up bing,google,ask for you to search with.. I have tried it but I am having to go back to google frequently.
======
madhouse
I switched to <http://duckduckgo.com/> a while ago, and haven't regretted it
since.

Though, I still use google services (mail, calendar, docs, etc) - just not
their search.

